# Denton and Sasquatch Podcast #74



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Some serious topics but this was a fun show. The guys discuss the Kate Steinle verdict, American's are starting to be pulled out of South Korea, 2A in simple English and a new News desk you won't want to miss. PLUS...a secret track at the end of the show. You may want to stick around after the music!

https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2017-12-03T21_23_31-08_00

Or listen on YouTube...


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Secret tracks. Nice. 
Sending you an email with a suggestion too.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Great show guys! Loved the Shakespearean insults :vs_laugh:


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

MountainGirl said:


> Great show guys! Loved the Shakespearean insults :vs_laugh:


Thanks! Gotta give @Denton credit for thinking that one up.

ICYW...there is an actual guy named Tim who has dubbed himself our unofficial official quality control.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Sasquatch said:


> Thanks! Gotta give @*Denton* credit for thinking that one up.
> 
> ICYW...there is an actual guy named Tim who has dubbed himself our unofficial official quality control.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Yeah? Well, Tim better do you guys right or I'll come tickle his catastrophe. :devil:


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Nice!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Sas. Check your PM please. 


Sent from my iPad using Technology before it is shut down.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

fangfarrier said:


> Sas. Check your PM please.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Technology before it is shut down.


Are you sending him more nude pics of Hillary?


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Denton said:


> Are you sending him more nude pics of Hillary?


You need some more?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

fangfarrier said:


> You need some more?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You are a nutjob!

I can't wait until you are on with us. IT's going to be great!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

wifey and I just listened to this one and we were blowing snot bubbles! Shit! This ain't politics. It's nothing but comedy!


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Politics with a comedic slant.


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

It’s marketable!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

fangfarrier said:


> It's marketable!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was just talking to Fang on Skype. 
We are going to shoot the serious breeze about SHTF dental care. On top of that, there will be trans-ocean political conversations!


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Denton said:


> I was just talking to Fang on Skype.
> We are going to shoot the serious breeze about SHTF dental care. On top of that, there will be trans-ocean political conversations!


Unfortunately at the end of the call I realised I had it on video call and poor Denton was staring down my ear hole for the entire conversation!
I'm a &#129313;, !

Doh

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

fangfarrier said:


> Unfortunately at the end of the call I realised I had it on video call and poor Denton was staring down my ear hole for the entire conversation!
> I'm a &#129313;, !
> 
> Doh
> ...


Better your ear hole than your....

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Chuck Shumer must be a fool, he is using an old ploy of the anti-gunners. To say, "The Second Amendment is there to insure that the government has arms", is to go down a blind alley, that leads nowhere. 
The government gives itself the right to arm, no written constitution is needed for that. There is no constitution anywhere, that gives the government the right to weapons---it is obvious that they will have them. That it is implicit, and that it need not be made explicit, it is as plain as the nose on your face.
Shumer, Pelosi, Clinton---they must think, that all of us out here, are Bozo's.:sad2: PS: If I get wordy, overlook it, I am blowing of steam, Shumer really fries me.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Denton said:


> I was just talking to Fang on Skype.
> We are going to shoot the serious breeze about SHTF dental care. On top of that, there will be trans-ocean political conversations!





fangfarrier said:


> Unfortunately at the end of the call I realised I had it on video call and poor Denton was staring down my ear hole for the entire conversation!
> I'm a 嵐, !
> 
> Doh
> ...


Is this going to be #75?? 
Cant wait!


----------

